# MySQL langsamer als MS ACCESS



## chaudek (24. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine JAVA App erstellt die in der ersten Version mit einer MS ACCESS DB arbeitete. Nun habe ich die MS ACCESS mit MYSQL DB ersetzt. Mein JAVA Code ist quasi unverändert, ausser natürlich den Connect (Driver) zur DB. Den habe ich auf MYSQL umgestellt. Alle SQL Abfragen (Statement) sind unverändert. Applikation und  MYSQL DB liegen auf dem selben PC.

Jetzt stelle ich fest, dass aber sogar schon der Verbindungsaufbau zur MYSQL DB langsamer ist als mit MS ACCESS.
Die Abfragen auch, aber unterschiedlich. Manchmal langsam manchmal schnell. Momantan kann ich es an nichts festmachen bzw. lokalisieren.

Kennt jemand das Phänomen? Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun muss, um die Verbindung zu MYSQL oder die MYSQL-DB selbst schneller zu machen. Woran könnte das liegen.

Danke für eine kleine Hilfe!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jul 2009)

Vielleicht kommt es hier auch auf die interne Tabellenstruktur und die Abhängigkeiten an.


----------



## Ebenius (24. Jul 2009)

Und nicht zu vergessen, auf das verwendete MySQL-Speichersubsystem.

Ebenius


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Jul 2009)

chaudek hat gesagt.:


> Die Abfragen auch, aber unterschiedlich. Manchmal langsam manchmal schnell. Momantan kann ich es an nichts festmachen bzw. lokalisieren.
> 
> Kennt jemand das Phänomen?



Hängen die Daten vllt bei den schnellen Zugriffen im Query-Cache?
Da kann man pauschal keine Aussagen treffen, du scheinst aber irgendwie ein größeres Problem aus Defiziten im Umgang mit MySQL zu haben.
Hast du denn Indexe in den Tabellen gesetzt?


----------



## Ebenius (25. Jul 2009)

Und wie ist's mit PreparedStatements? Ich hab von MySQL keine Ahnung; bei Oracle haben PreparedStatements je nach Anwendungsfall unheimlich viel Performance-Vorteile, weil das DBMS den Cache ganz anders verwalten kann.

Ebenius


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2009)

Das ist nicht nur bei Oracle so...


----------

